# 2009 Mini Cooper build



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Starting point Base 4 channel oem boost stereo

Objective Surpass sound quality of oem optional upgraded 
Harmon system


Equipment and components just purchased and from past projects for build

Jbl Ms-8 
Jbl Gt-5 a402
Infinity Reference 6030cs 6.5 
Infinity Reference 9633cf 6x9
Infinity Reference 1062w 10 in 
Wicked C.A.S. mini cooper enclosure
Rockford dual amp install kit
Rockford 1 fard cap


The plan is to do a stealth install using the jbl ms-8 to power the 6.5 and the 6x9 speakers while using the jbl gt-5 a402 to drive the 10 inch sub.If more power is needed the plan is upgrade to a JBL MS-A1004 4 channel and JBL MS-A5001 to drive the sub and upgrade to kappa or gti speakers.

opinions ,suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

First, WELCOME to the board. You will find a wealth of information and characters on the site. IMHO no better place on the net for the DIYer.

Sounds like you have a pretty nice plan. Do you already own the equipment in your list? The reason why I ask is, you will find it a pretty popular opinion here to run really nice front stage speakers and forgo rears all together or if a must just a fair set. Nothing elaborate or costly, most here would much rather spend the extra money that would be spent on the rears to upgrade the fronts.

I am not all that up to speed on today's audio offerings, models, costs and so forth, I'm stuck in the 80s-90s. So I did a search and found your 6x9s to be 3way. How about making or buying a 6x9 plate and install a 6" or 5 1/4" co-ax. Take the money saved and upgrade your fronts to Kappa's? Have you listened to the speakers you have chosen, is that the reason for the brand? Don't get me wrong my first comp system in the early 90s used 6 1/2 Kappa components and I loved them.

Don't mean to bomb you with all the questions. I just saw you have an MS-8 on your list, most of those that I have seen use that piece have really high end gear. That is not to say you wouldn't benefit from it. Just being inquisitive.

cheers


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Fly


Yes I have had the speakers on the shelf for a few months and waiting for the enclosure and the Ms8 to arrive this week.I agree that the speakers are on the lowend of the spectrum and would love to upgrade in the future to kappa,gti or focal components.

I do have a set of 5 1/4 Infinity reference 5032cf.Do you think I should run those instead of the 6x9?


My main concern is the jbl gt5 a402 and will it have enough power for the 10 in sub that is rms rated range 100 to 275 watts .

Thanks


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Well you are definitely doing something right by getting the JBL ms-8 

This unit will make your speakers sound a million times better with it then without it 


But i agree with FLYONWALL9 I would upgrade your front stage


----------



## bimmerman11 (Aug 27, 2009)

What does the MS-8 do?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

bimmerman11 said:


> What does the MS-8 do?


it makes your stereo rock! like pixie dust, just install and your done. (results may vary)


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

John,

I'll go about this as if I had what you do and let you know what I would do. I would make a set of 6x9" plates and install the 5 1/4's. I would then put the 6x9's on fleabay or sell to a buddy. If your able to get enough money for those I would seriously look into a front stage upgrade. I like your idea of the JBL C608GTi-mkII, however, they are pretty costly. 

Here is the thing, the most impressive thing on your list of equipment is capable of running full active. So, IMHO why run a component set with passives? I'm not questioning your gear, I'm just suggesting making the very most out of the most impressive piece of gear to hit the market in a couple of years. I say this because I run a full active 4 way system and know first hand that passives are a step backwards. I am quite sure you can get raw drivers like, Dayton, TangBand, JL, Quart, MTX, KICKER, VIFA, you name it for MUCH less than what you would spend on a component set. You can do a search on the forum for 6 1/2 midbass and turn up some really good info on both the mid and do the same for a tweeter. I just feel that you can put together your own component for far less and end up with better gear. I'm the kind of person to get the very best I can get for the amount I have to spend, do it only one time and just enjoy the end result. Why go back a few times with upgrades? 

It seems your at the start of your build, a perfect time before you start building because not all drivers are the same in size. Again, I don't at all mean to dissuade you from what you already have or your plan. I'm just wondering if you have explored this avenue or thought of it?

OH, your question about your amp. I think that it will do fine for the time being but I do believe in due time you will get used to its output and want more. That is just a byproduct of car audio. So, when that time comes you can then move it to other duties within your system.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Fly

There is room in the doors for a pair of 4 inch and a pair of 6.5 plus Mini offers oem A pillars with tweeter mounts .The problem I see is installing separate wire inside the door for the 6,5 inch woofers.Once the speakers are upgraded I will have the issue of finding room for amps.

So with the ms8 there is no need to run external crossovers?


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

Correct, the MS-8 has "Precise, user selectable crossover points and crossover slopes for up to eight separate outputs"

I agree with Fly, but he is being too nice. IMO it would be a crying shame to use the MS-8 with a passive crossover and component set. Don't do it! All of the shame will make me cry! 

I vote you do a 6.5 midbass, a 4" midrange, and a tweeter in each door. I agree that the 10" subwoofer will work ok for now, but you will inevitably want more. Further, I vote you completely skip the rear speaker stuff at least until the rest of the system is done. You really won't need it, even for rear passengers. I find it hard to convince most people about this without putting them in a car with a good front stage (or even halfway decent, like mine). Have you noticed that you are local to any members yet? Most would be more than happy to demo their systems for you so you can better decide what to do.

No matter what you do, good luck, and have fun. Don't worry if you don't get it just right on the first try. What fun would that be? Experimentation, while costly, is at least half of the fun.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

This man cooper needs some help here in getting a better front stage. I'd suggest you go read some about active crossover, time alignment etc. I think your set up will benefit alot by selling all the infinity and get a really good front components set. Hertz , focal, DLS, Morel, are some good ones to start your research with.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for the advice on upgrading the speakers.I have spoken with the person doing the install and he has agreed to exchange his install labour for the infinity speakers 


Upgrading the speakers and sub will cause the need for more power then what the ms-8provides (20 wattsx8 4 ohms and 30 wattsx8 at 2 ohms) and with what little space the mini cooper offers for amp placement the jbl ms amps one 4 channel and one mono.alpine pdx 5 channel,jl audio 5 channel,helix 5 channel or arc mini amps are 
on my list amps to compare.

Anything else I should look at and does anyone have opinions of the new jbl ms digital amps?


my budget for new amps, speakers and sub is $2000 . 

what products would you spend your money on ?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS said:


> Anything else I should look at and does anyone have opinions of the new jbl ms digital amps?
> 
> 
> my budget for new amps, speakers and sub is $2000 .
> ...



The best piece of information was your budget, that is aside from the type of vehicle. You will get TONS of info from everyone on what speakers and amps you should buy. Do you have a couple of good shops near you that you can demo both? I realize that it would be hard to demo 3way front but listening to a good 2 way will give you an idea of how the mid and tweet sounds. Again, this isn't a real world way of looking at it because it will sound very different in the car. I often just search stuff at random while having nothing better to do, I'll look up a few for you.

I suggest going to one of the popular Mini forums and see what is popular. 

FYI, try and set aside some money for sound suppression if you haven't already.


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure about how to hide your gear. Maybe a false floor? 

To run an active 2-way front stage and a subwoofer, you could get two of these: $90 mb-quart dsc450's
That would let you do 
2x50 for tweeters
2x50 for midrange
2x50 for midbass
1x200 for subwoofer

And leave $1820 for speakers and subwoofer...


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the information.Yes I have done research on northamericanmotoring the largest mini website and have found that most mini owners use the alpine pdx amp and focal speakers with the amp going under the passenger seat.

I have yet to find a Mini owner that is using a Jbl Ms-8 so there is a lack of info
in the mini world about using seperate speakers/woofer/tweeters and what sounds and fits best for the mini interior enviroment.


I will admit to being a complete ICE novice and am greatful for the advice that has been given.my last audio project was a new for 1987 Shelby Lancer that came from the showroom with a pioneer cd headunit .


2009 Mini Cooper audio build v2.0

Jbl Ms-8
Uknown tweeters in apillar powered by ms-8
unknown 4in in upper door powered by unknown amp
unknown 6.5in in lower door powered by unknown amp
unknown 6.5in mounted on 6x9 plated location side rear seat powered by unknown amp
unknown single 10in sub powered by unknown amp


There is enough space under the front seats to mount the ms-8 and 2 JBL MS-A1004 and 1 JBL MS-A5001
and enough room for 2 Kenwood Excelon XR-4S /Alpine PDX-F6 under seat and rear cargo area where toolkit
and jack are located.


Fly 

Are you talking about electronic or road/enviroment noise suppression ?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

John

I tried to look at the web site you suggest but turned back when the 'this site may harm your computer' message popped up. I've already screwed up one computer the past month and am on a borrowed one so....

Anyway, you have several configs you can work the suggested system. You can run all two chan amps, this would allow you to run different power per pair. You can run a 6chan for your front stage and a sep two chan or mono for your sub. Really the config is up to you. Working with 2000 bucks and telling you 'X' amp would be best along with 'X' speakers is really a matter of personal pref. If you wanted to still do rear speakers just have the MS-8 power that.

So, I did a search on Ebay mostly because it will give a pretty wide range of product. I then searched 6chan amps and IMHO the ones I would look at the came up would be JL G6600 @279.00 on the low end money wise, JL XD600/6 @389.00 good deal on a class D and much smaller. Jump up in price a bit to ALPINE PDXF6 @429.00 again class D. This is just a few that pulled up in 6chan

Another option would be to run two 4chan, in a config like: one amp for mids/tweet another run stereo on 2 chan to your midbass and mono on the other chan. Doing this you could find tons of product in all prices that would work. Alpine PDX-F4 @309ech, Kenwood XR-4S @304, JL X400/4 @320, prices are per ech. FOCAL, AND AUDISON amps also come to mind

If you did something like the two 4 chan and kept the price in the 320 range you could then put together a really killer front stage. Doing this would allow from 1000-1400. I still think that buying raw drivers VS a 3way component set you would come out ahead. I can see what I turn up in speakers if you would like.

Again, I'm not saying any of the product is better than others and I'm sure other members will have suggestions for other product. This is just what I turned up based on your budget and items I would look at if I were in your shoes, so to speak.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

mellephants said:


> I agree with Fly, but he is being too nice.


That is the first time I've been accused of such on this forum


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, lets see some pictures of the Mini!


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Fly

I am so out of the loop on audio that if I did not have my Grandson looking over my shoulder the car would have a kraco deck with auto rewind and 2 jensen 6x9 sitting in the package shelf wired to a pyrmid booster /eq .

I want at minimum something that will sound better than the oem upgrade h/k system and would love if it could exceed the Bang/Olufsen system in my Audi A8.

My music taste runs from Miles Davis to Motorhead .


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

mellephants said:


> Oh, lets see some pictures of the Mini!


you would love it as I see in your pic that you autocross/time attack.


The Mini is sponsored by BC RACING suspensions,SSR Wheels,Revolution mini works,Dunlop,OS Giken,Brembo,Schrick camshafts and Macedo Motorsports.

297 WHP AND 331 WTQ


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

A race car with good sound. Just like me. 

Yes, I would love it... so deliver the pictures! What sorts of events do you run? I have only done autocross so far.

(uh oh I feel this thread slipping off topic)


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

As we speak the car is sitting on a dyno having the ecu tuned for the upgraded camshafts and larger turbo and should break the 300 whp and 350wtq mark. I promise to have some photos made and posted once the car is back together. 



I do timeattack,autocross,trackday,teach High performance drivers education and plan to do Onelap and Eurotuner challenge with the JCW.I have driven in the 24 hrs of spa ,24 hours of Nurburgring and have run many cross continent rallys in europe and asia.

Next project is a toss up between a TRD Supercharged FJ Cruiser , SVT Raptor or Turbodiesel BMW X5 to pull my Airstream.



Let's stay on topic .


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

OK, ok. My performance boner >> my car audio boner.

Anyway you should dig up some pictures of the Mini's doors with and without the covers on for us so we can get an idea of what sort of locations we are working with.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

I will look on MINI COOPER :: North American Motoring in second generation navigation/audio thread for photos of the doors .

I have used crutchfield fitment guide for speaker selection.

A Mini rep sent me some official figures for the audio systems in the R56. Here's the info:

Standard System:
4 channels 
6 loudspeakers 
• 2 mid-range loudspeakers in front, 100 mm [~4 inch] 
• 2 bass loudspeakers in front, 150 mm [~6 inch]
• 2 bass loudspeakers in rear, 6 x 9" 
Bandwidth: 50 Hz to 14,000 Hz 
Max. acoustic pressure 98 dB 
Amplifier power: depends on radio, 
4 x 15 W (4 Ohm)


Front lowers (in doors) are 5.25" one ways with a 5.5" opening for the basket. The mounting depth is about 3.125". You can up to a 6.5" in the lower door as long as the basket opening is no bigger than 5.5"

Front uppers (in doors) are 3.5" one ways with a 3 -5/8 opening for the basket. Mounting depth is 2.25"

Rears are 6x9's.

ALL are 4 ohm speakers and are as cheap as can be. NO tweeters anywhere. All drivers appear to be treated paper and sound like they have screw drivers stuck in them....

Pics of doors and cabin


http://picasaweb.google.com/OutMotoring.com/HowToGen2SpeakerReplacement


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS said:


> Fly
> 
> I am so out of the loop on audio that if I did not have my Grandson looking over my shoulder the car would have a kraco deck with auto rewind and 2 jensen 6x9 sitting in the package shelf wired to a pyrmid booster /eq .
> 
> ...



John,

I understand what your saying. Not knowing anything about ANY of the gear offered on todays market would be no different than sending your wife to do it. Completely understandable..... 

Any of the equipment I listed above would be miles ahead of your A8's system with an MS-8 behind it. I can appriciate the mods you have made to the car so with that also in mind you don't want a load of weight added to the car after you've made it handle and accellerate better. 

So, if your car were mine I would purchase 
two Alpine PDX-F4's
ALPINE PDX-F4 CAR AUDIO CLASS D AMPLIFIER/AMP 4 CHANNEL - eBay (item 400157730050 end time Oct-24-10 20:42:49 PDT)

This set of 3ways
FOCAL 165VR3 NEW 6.5" +4" POLYGLASS 3 WAY COMPONENT SET - eBay (item 120611742659 end time Oct-19-10 18:11:39 PDT)

and call it a day. 

cheers,
Scott


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

i kno this is kinda stupid, but i just feel like i need to say this. Dont put that tweeter in the midrange location... it sounded like fart in my jcw


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

bmwproboi05 said:


> it sounded like fart


Please go on.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

mellephants said:


> Please go on.



okie 

1. staging was crappy.
2. high were crap.
3. celion dion sounded like a man.lol
4.the rear really draged the staging back with the 6x9
5. tried various tweeters that i had boston , focal, etc. still didnt have high.
6. sold the car casue it sounded soo bad!!!

jk about 6 car had some issue. bmw wouldnt declare it a lemon


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

What issue did your Jcw have ?

Mine had a hpfp replaced at 5000 miles.


yes the plan is to mount tweeters in the a pillar 
4 inch and 6.5inch in the door with a 10 in sub using 
2 JBL MS-A1004 running 4channel in one and 3channel
in the other.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

IF you didn't put the JBL MS-8 processor in the list then we'll just leave your system as is. But with the MS-8 , you gotta use better speakers and amp to take a full potential of the processor

Aside, what is your budget for the audio so other members can help you choose the products that works with your budget. Also, set a side a budget for deadening material like rammat BXT, seconskin speaker tweaker pad, wiring kits, speaker wires, distribution block with fuse etc. Good sheild RCA for the processor to the amplfiers. Those parts alone can add up to 200 - 400$ depends on what parts you buy.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

pretty sure there is a build log for a mini on this site, do a search for your car and see what he did GL


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This set of 3ways
> FOCAL 165VR3 NEW 6.5" +4" POLYGLASS 3 WAY COMPONENT SET - eBay (item 120611742659 end time Oct-19-10 18:11:39 PDT)
> 
> and call it a day.
> ...


I have a buddy that has the K2 Line 3way with the slim 4" that He was thinking of selling. Was used in a GMC denali for 8 months and got pulled 2 years ago when he left for Germany for work. Been sitting in my Garage ever sense. If you think about going this way, PM me.

The suggestion to put PDX's under the seats of your car is a perfect idea. Hidden, powerful and they sound pretty dam good for class D amps.

I would go with a PDX 5 Running 300w to your sub, 100w to each of your tweets and mids and then have a PDX 4.150 bridged to your midbass speakers, or to save some coin, a 2.150 for less power but Simple clean and powerful.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

khanhfat said:


> IF you didn't put the JBL MS-8 processor in the list then we'll just leave your system as is. But with the MS-8 , you gotta use better speakers and amp to take a full potential of the processor
> 
> Aside, what is your budget for the audio so other members can help you choose the products that works with your budget. Also, set a side a budget for deadening material like rammat BXT, seconskin speaker tweaker pad, wiring kits, speaker wires, distribution block with fuse etc. Good sheild RCA for the processor to the amplfiers. Those parts alone can add up to 200 - 400$ depends on what parts you buy.


Sorry, but the first part of that statement is completely wrong...or at the very least, inaccurate. I'm not even going to qualify that any further except to say that if you don't believe me, look it up. Practically everything you could want to know about that processor is already documented on this board.

Investing in sound dampening is a step in the right direction, provided it is installed competently.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS said:


> What issue did your Jcw have ?
> 
> Mine had a hpfp replaced at 5000 miles.
> 
> ...


1. 4000 mi water pump
2. high pitch noise around the same time
3. high pitch noise came back 30 mi later
4. oil / greece around the side grill constantly.
5. cooper couldnt figure out the high pitch noise kept coming back.
6. clutch click aaround 6000.
7. clitch noise was suppse to be fixed with a "ring"
8. clutch noise came back with in an hour 
9. went to get clutch fixed again. clutch poped out in the middle of AFTERNOON tracfic .
10. an this keeps going on.
11. traded in for mini van at 13,000 mi.


great car to drive but seemed way to unreliable


had the h.u in the secret compartment built on northamerica............... samer user name


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice to see another mini owner and install.

I have finally got my MS-8. Planning new build as follows:

6.5" in lower, either from Morel Supremo, MB Quart QM218.61 or Kef KAR160B. Just bought the Morel to compare aginst the other 2 that wer ein my old build and will see which works best.

I have a MB Quart QSC210 to use as 4" midrange if going the MB Quart route otherwise may look at other options including Morel.

I have got the replacement A Pillars with tweeter mount and my old MB Quart QTC25 tweeters fit in there great. Custom fabrication in the old A pillars will be required if I use the Morel Picollo tweeters.

For the rears I picked up some Morel Tempo 6x9's cheap. I was toying with the Genesis P69 subs that were almost purposely designed for the mini. 

MS-8 will be installed ina yet to be determined area feeding 2 x Denon DCA760BL amps which will be in a false floor in the boot. Will not be fitting a sub as do not feel I have room and my installer has had good results in the mini by going without one.

I did think about 6.5 ES06+ speakers in the 6x9 location or 6x9 subs but I thought the whole point with the MS-8 was rear fill and so using as a front stage only defeats the object of it.

Nice mods on the mini by the way and impressive power. Just had mini for a year and now got OZ Ultraleggeras, JCW Brakes, Milltek Turbo back exhaust, Hotchkis comptetion sway bar and control arms and Bilstein PSS10 coilovers. Next to fit is a Helix FMIC and then remap somewhere in the region of 240bhp at flywheel. You have a lot more !!!!


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

I have researched a little online and have come up with my equipment list.


JBL MS-9 Purchased

looking at 

CDT Audio UP-526XT SAT StageFront UpStage Systems for Image Enhancement Systems
Dynaudio 3" Soft Dome Midrange x 2
Dynaudio 6.5" Mid/Woofer x 2
DLS 10" Ultimate Series Subwoofer x 1
XD600/6 - JL Audio 
XD600/1 - JL Audio 600 Watt 


Any opinions before I pull the trigger?




Matty

Forge for intercooler and buy some europa/bc racing coilovers with swift springs 8k front and 7k rear .the bilstien ride like **** and do not perform as well as the europa/bc racing , get a akrapovic downpipe and a milltek catback then have evolve map the car for you.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

OH HELL! I guess, no not guess, we have lots in common. Budgets go out the window fast when you start reading and researching. You've picked some really good stuff and have come full circle after your first post. This is the farthest from 6.5 coax and 6x9s I think I have seen yet on this board. It should sound killer!

We have a member, well several with very close to that same front stage. So, if you don't get many replies from them search it and ask them.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

I find the cdt sound stage interesting.I have spoken with Ken at cdt and may go all cdt kp signiture line with the upstage and cdt amps if i get a partial sponsorship .


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Dynaudio > CDT. If you already go with Dyn then go the whole set ... it's all depends on what type of sound you're looking for especially in tweeters .. those are hardest to choose .


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

dyn stuff should be very very nice.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like the mini has become a testpilot car for cdt audio !


Cdt equipment to be installed 

PSS-0642icc 4 in / 6 in X 1 
UP-526XT-SAT upstage X 1
HD-1000 subwoofer X 1
SQA-4075 Amplifier X 2
SQA-1000 Amplifier X 1



guess I need to start planning where to mount those amps


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

This may be anal, but at some point weight becomes an issue for such a light, handling-focused car. Not that this install is super heavy (clearly not) but is there a rule of thumb for sports/sporty cars- e.g. 5% of curb weight?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Is the stock door speaker a 6.5 or 5.25?


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

SVOEO said:


> This may be anal, but at some point weight becomes an issue for such a light, handling-focused car. Not that this install is super heavy (clearly not) but is there a rule of thumb for sports/sporty cars- e.g. 5% of curb weight?


I have gone with a 1 amp setup (JL HD 5 channel) so weight gain will be only 30ish lbs including sub and enclosure.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

basher8621 said:


> Is the stock door speaker a 6.5 or 5.25?


6 inch but 6.5 will fit without mods .


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Perfect. I am doing an install on my wifes 2010 Cooper.


----------



## 2009JOHNCOOPERWORKS (Oct 12, 2010)

what equipment are you installing ?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

JBL GTO804 for now. ARC XXD amp, HAT I61-2 in the door. I may at a processor eventually but don't have the time for that kind of work right now.


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Any one worked on a MINI Countryman yet? Trying to get ideas and/or suggestions.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

cgm246 said:


> Any one worked on a MINI Countryman yet? Trying to get ideas and/or suggestions.


as far as their radio goes. its all the same. i belive...


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: 2009 Mini Cooper build/Countryman*

The ??? is has anyone done any upgrades to the 4" woofer in the door or the underseat woofers?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

you did not clarify that cgm.

As far as the 4inch and underseat. the car is still pretty new. an will prob be similar to other mini's. i.e the 4 or 3 whichever that size is really. It mounts to the door, and it is shallow behind. same for sub underneath its pretty shallow and not alot of air space. you could look into bsw for some quick replacement w.o the hassle


----------

